# Got the Scope on my 10/22



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

After gashing myself in the arm and all the other hurtles involving rings and mounts and God knows what, the scope is finally in place on the 10/22. Now all I have to do is bore site it and be on my way.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good there young lady. You going after some tree rats with it? Couple of hind legs, eggs, and big old buttermilk biscut sure sounds good. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Good-looking rig, there. :smt023

Everyone should have a 10/22.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Looking good there young lady. You going after some tree rats with it? Couple of hind legs, eggs, and big old buttermilk biscut sure sounds good. Good luck with it.:smt023


Eventually, if someone lets me on their land. I'd love to pop the little &$%^$ in my own yard, but shooting in town limits has been outlawed. Plus, the neighbor behind me is too close. I have not yet soiled her with rounds, however, so she's due for a range trip as soon as I get my stitches out and the doctor gives me the ok to hit the range (thank the lord my doctor collects guns, too).

And DJ Niner, I agree. Most of my co-workers have them, too, so one of these days we're going to storm the range with 10/22s. :smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm going to have to buy one of those tricked out bull-barrel target versions some day soon... and an even bigger scope than Suck-Lead's!!!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> I'm going to have to buy one of those tricked out bull-barrel target versions some day soon... and an even bigger scope than Suck-Lead's!!!


See, then I'd have to go and buy one of those Swift scopes that's about 8 feet long with a bell the size of a car door.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Good-looking rig, there. :smt023
> 
> Everyone should have a 10/22.


No 10/22 for me. I have a 77/22. I wasn't allowed to hunt with anything semi-auto when I bought it (I was 12ish, BTW) so I got a bolt action. I bargained with my Dad that I'd pay for half and he'd pay for half. I got a deal.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Next best choice, in my opinion. You can use all the extended magazines, can get a better trigger action, and probably won't have functioning difficulties when the gun gets really dirty or cold in the winter (for those of you who shoot outdoors and HAVE a winter; I know some of you DON'T :mrgreen: ).


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

What is this term "winter" that you use???

I seem to have forgotten. 84 yesterday...

Cold and rainy today, a bit over 70.

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> What is this term "winter" that you use???
> 
> I seem to have forgotten. 84 yesterday...
> 
> ...


I hate you.....:numbchuck::smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> What is this term "winter" that you use???
> 
> I seem to have forgotten. 84 yesterday...
> 
> ...


Yesterday, there was 10% snow cover at most, and I could see grass greening-up in many yards. 
Last night, the snow started. It was wet and slick on the streets.
Today, tonight, and tomorrow...


----------

